# Shogun 400...the Good, the Bad and the Ugly...



## HARPO (Jul 20, 2019)

Well, I violated two of my Cardinal rules...wear your glasses when picking up a bike, and don't rush.

This was on Craigslist, and I saw it needed some work. But the guy said he'd take $50 and I figured what the heck. Can't go wrong for that price, right? A little work and it'll look like the rest I contend with. Aye Carumba! A LOT of work!!

The GOOD...low price for a Champion No. 2 frame with decent components. 
The BAD...more rust than I had imagined with some chrome loss and more work than I had planned on. 
The UGLY...electric tape on the handlebars and all the rust.

So...here are the pics...


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 20, 2019)

You’re still killing it with all the nice Japanese steel you’ve been posting lately.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 20, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> You’re still killing it with all the nice Japanese steel you’ve been posting lately.




Thank you...but this is really killing me and I have no one to blame but myself. Still, I'll do my best, and hopefully find it a new home. I'm working on the VISTA right now...and that's cleaning up great!!


----------



## juvela (Jul 21, 2019)

-----

Since anterior round thing a replace-a-mente there must have been an "event"...

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jul 21, 2019)

This bike might even be beyond me...


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jul 21, 2019)

May be time to draw from the parts bin, or add to it.


----------



## morton (Jul 22, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Well, I violated two of my Cardinal rules...wear your glasses when picking up a bike, and don't rush.
> 
> This was on Craigslist, and I saw it needed some work. But the guy said he'd take $50 and I figured what the heck. Can't go wrong for that price, right? A little work and it'll look like the rest I contend with. Aye Carumba! A LOT of work!!
> 
> ...




At one time both my wife and I rode 400's, her's was a mixte, however ours were in just a bit better conditon.    They are nice riding reliable bikes.

Your wheels and frame look usable, so you could strip, clean and relube everything and use it for rainy days.  They are so easy to work on you could probably do it in an afternoon if you don't worry about cosmetics.  You don't see to many rat rod lightweights.   Any components you can't use are easily obtainable from Asian bikes of the era for cheap.  Over the years I've salvaged enough of that stuff to build a couple bikes.  I have over 2300 miles on a world sport I repainted and built up with stuff from the junk box.  Paid $5 for the bike and the rest was basically free except for tires.  I did add a set of plastic fenders I got at a bike show for $5 casue I do sometimes ride in the rain or shortly after when the road is stil wet.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 22, 2019)

morton said:


> At one time both my wife and I rode 400's, her's was a mixte, however ours were in just a bit better conditon.    They are nice riding reliable bikes.
> 
> Your wheels and frame look usable, so you could strip, clean and relube everything and use it for rainy days.  They are so easy to work on you could probably do it in an afternoon if you don't worry about cosmetics.  You don't see to many rat rod lightweights.   Any components you can't use are easily obtainable from Asian bikes of the era for cheap.  Over the years I've salvaged enough of that stuff to build a couple bikes.  I have over 2300 miles on a world sport I repainted and built up with stuff from the junk box.  Paid $5 for the bike and the rest was basically free except for tires.  I did add a set of plastic fenders I got at a bike show for $5 casue I do sometimes ride in the rain or shortly after when the road is stil wet.




Bike was bought as a flip to further future purchases. I've had other Shoguns in my size (24'' frame), and they're great bikes.


----------

